# Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)

I just got back from a 5 week stay on Oahu, Hawaii. Naturally while I was there I took some time to visit the Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum on Ford Island. Here are some pics that I took.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)

Teaching the kiddo how a radial engine works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)

Bullet holes in the hangar glass from the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2021)

The Swamp Ghost

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2021)

Lovely shots Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2021)

Excellent Chris, would like to visit there some day myself....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2021)

Great shots Chris, many thanks


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Great stuff Chris and a good taster of what's on display. Definitely want to do that place. Did you get to any of the other airfields around the place? There's an aviation museum at Barber's Point, although last I heard it was closed, and an aircraft park at Kaneohe, which might not be accessible to the public right now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Great stuff Chris and a good taster of what's on display. Definitely want to do that place. Did you get to any of the other airfields around the place? There's an aviation museum at Barber's Point, although last I heard it was closed, and an aircraft park at Kaneohe, which might not be accessible to the public right now.



Neither of the other two places was open or accessible at the time.


----------



## jmcalli2 (Nov 7, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just got back from a 5 week stay on Oahu, Hawaii. Naturally while I was there I took some time to visit the Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum on Ford Island. Here are some pics that I took.
> 
> View attachment 637990
> View attachment 637991
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2021)

Bucket list just grew!
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Bucket list just grew!
> Jeff



It’s 100% worth it. Just being on the grounds where this history took place was an amazing experience.

I was working there for 5 weeks this summer, and the first morning driving through the front gate and seeing the sign “Welcome to Pearl Harbor” made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 9, 2021)

I know that feeling.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------

